# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Kerkoj foto me veshje popullore shqiptare

## Julie

Para disa kohesh qarkullonin ne internet disa foto te Valbona Selimllarit me veshje popullore shqiptare te te gjitha krahinave.
Fatkeqesisht keto foto, nuk gjenden me ne internet dhe une i kam pas fshire nga pc i vjeter qe kam patur. 

Nqs ndonjeri nga ju i ka keto foto ne pc e tij, ju lutem me ndihmoni duke mi derguar ne j_miti@yahoo.com mqs forumi merr vetem foto te zvogluara ne permasa e cilesi gje qe do ti humbte vleren fotografive e detajeve te kostumeve.
Keto fotot e lartpermendura ishin te nje cilesie shume te mire dhe te bera ne studio ndaj dhe i mbaj mend si speciale. 

Gjithashtu, nqs dini ndonje sit apo keni foto te nje cilesie te mire me veshje popullore mund ti postoni me poshte ose tek adresa e e-mailit qe kam shkruar me siper.
Flm Julie

----------


## Julie

Harrova te specifikoj dicka

Nuk me interesojne vallet apo kercimet shqiptare (traditat), se sa me intereson kostumi shqiptar. Jam e i interesuar te prezantoj veshjet popullore shqiptare por jo me shume se kaq. Fotot e paqarta s'do te me benin pune  :i ngrysur: 
Flm perseri
Julie

p.s Nje nga fotot e Valbones sa per te dhene nje ide se c'fare lloj fotosh kerkoj, eshte kjo me poshte (kjo eshte pak me e dobet ne cilesi por ndryshe nuk do ta postoja dot ne FSH

----------


## cool_dancer

e dashura Julie, nese nuk i ke shikuar keto fotot ne linjen e me poshtme, shpresoj se te interesojn

http://galeria.albasoul.com/album63

----------


## Julie

Flm Cool Dancer,  :ngerdheshje: 
I pashe te gjitha por kane shume cilesi te dobet dhe nuk me bejne pune. Per me teper info te lutem lexo mesazhin Nr 2.

----------


## cool_dancer

ehe, me fal Julie, do provoj sonte apo neser, ndoshta i kam dikun ne CD  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TiLoNcE

Shifi i her kto

jan Kuklla me kostum popullor
1.Albanian tradit
2.Kosovare
3.Gjirokastrite

----------


## TiLoNcE

1.Kostum i Shqiperis se Jugut
2ktu jom vet me kostum te shqiperis se mesme lol
3.kjo nga krahina e Mirdites

----------


## TiLoNcE

1.Saranda
2.VLora(osht cun se  Gocat si lejn ata jan fanatik)

----------


## Del Monako

> 1.Saranda
> 2.VLora(osht cun se  Gocat si lejn ata jan fanatik)



Do te vesh une iher ty me nji nga keto kostumet. Kom nje pershtypje se te shkojn shume. Edhe do qisim ktu masnej, mund ta perdore kjo goca.

----------


## romeoOOO

Tropoja!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## romeoOOO

1) Skrapari femer
2) Skrapari mashkull

----------


## no name

O Qe me kenqet edhe mua me keto foto lol

----------


## no name

[QUOTE=TiLoNcE]
2ktu jom vet me kostum te shqiperis se mesme lol

Sa e bukur qe je me kete kostum  :ngerdheshje:   :Lulja3:

----------


## Julie

Flm per pergjigjet  :ngerdheshje: 
*
tilonce*, ato fotot qe jane tek postimi 7 qekan shume mire, i bej ca modifikime vete une qe te permiresohet fotografia se s'jane aq paster. I ke te kesaj madhesie apo me te medha? Nqs ekzistojne me te medha do te ishte akoma me mire dhe do te lutesha te mi nisje me email, nqs jo, atehere te shoh c'mund te bej me keto qe jane ketu.

*Romeooo* c'fare thashe me siper per tiloncen vlen dhe per ty, dmth me interesojne fotot edhe pse s'jane aq artistike sa ajo e Valbona Selimllarit.

Puna eshte qe do behet nje prezantim me to ne nje klase internacionale, edhe doja te dilnim nje cik te bukur si rrace,  :ngerdheshje:  se ne disa foto me kostume popullore (nuk i vene rendesi personit qe i ka veshur ate, dhe me sa duket kapin te parin qe i del ne radhe) e duket sikur shqiptaret jane popull i shemtute, nderkohe qe ju e dini vete si jemi  :shkelje syri:  keshtu qe per kete pune dua ti zgjedh te mira fotot. Gjithashtu eshte shume e rendesishme te duket mire kostumi, se kjo eshte ideja e prezantimit 

flm edhe nje here per pergjigjet

----------


## romeoOOO

Shume tbukra qekan caito.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TiLoNcE

Jan kto dy misset me veshje komtare

----------


## Ermal 22

http://home.online.no/~bmatos/index.cfm

shife ate me siper se ka plot te mira

----------


## Julie

Tilonce dhe RomeOOO flm shume TE DYVE

Ermal me te vertete ka shume informacion flm shume dhe ty  

perqafime 
Julie

----------


## Devil-girl-uk

Jam kurioze me dit sa mund te kushtoje nje kostum i tille po te duash ta blesh dhe ku mund ti gjesh? Kostum i Shqiperise se mesme psh.. ??

----------


## Julie

Devil-girl-uk kostumet duhet te jene rreth 200 $ amerikane. (te pakten kaq kane qene para 3 vitesh). Eshte veshtire te gjenden me sa di une dhe se di ku te kerkosh por duhet te pyesesh ne Shqiperi, ose bej kerkim ne internet.
Mbaj mend qe kur isha ne Shqiperi doja te beja nje foto me nje kostum popullor (foto artistike) dhe pyeta per cmimin. Pasi me beri per te qesh ai cmimi skandaloz qe me thane, mendova se i binte me mire te blije kostumin se sa ta vishje ne studio per disa caste. 
Nejse si perfundim nuk bera as njeren as tjetren, ato leket i perdora te shijoja pushimet deri ne fund  :ngerdheshje:

----------

